# 22 Mag recommendation



## AlmostHeavenWV (Jan 10, 2019)

I always like pairing carbines w/ a similar caliber handgun. Cuts down ammo costs.  Does anybody have a recommendation for a 22 mag and/or  22 hornet?


----------



## Gator89 (Jan 10, 2019)

CZ 457 American in a bolt action

Henry if you want a lever or a pump.


----------



## Offroadtek (Jan 10, 2019)

Ruger Super Single-Six is a sweet handgun to carry and shoot. That and a Savage bolt gun make a nice combo.

Of course if you want true compatibility get a Keltec PMR and CMR. Both 30 rounds and same magazines.


----------



## AlmostHeavenWV (Jan 10, 2019)

thanks for responses.. I have the long version of these two.  Looking for handgun options.


----------



## Gator89 (Jan 10, 2019)

See Off-road's comment about a Single Six or a Kel Tec.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 10, 2019)

Ruger Single Six.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 10, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Ruger Single Six.



those are nice reliable guns, with the option of changing out the cylinder to shoot 22LR, so you can shoot more, cheaper.

If you weren't interested in that aspect, I would sure check out the Ruger Single 9.  It has the full frame size, and holds 9 rounds instead of 6


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2019)

I know a lot of people will not agree with me, but I have enjoyed my Keltec PMR30 22 mag pistol with the 22 round clip. I have heard of some people having problems with them jamming, but I have shot well over 500 rounds thru mine and never had one issue with it firing. I am very careful about shaking the rounds down in the clip. I do not put over 15 rounds in a clip either. It comes with two clips.


----------



## pacecars (Jan 10, 2019)

Ruger single action


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2019)

flynlow said:


> I didn't realize they have a 22 round magazine, I thought they were all 30 rounders, hence pmr30. Been wanting one of these for long time,  I've seen couple places advertise for $379 lately but I'm cheap so I'm waiting for them to come down little more. I know 2 other guys with them and they say same thing about jamming, it's all in the ammo and how you load the mags.



You are right, I just dont put that many rounds in the clip. I have never put 30 in it. One reason is after you get over 20 it gets tough on the old arthritic hands. I was thinking before I typed.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> You are right, I just dont put that many rounds in the clip. I have never put 30 in it. One reason is after you get over 20 it gets tough on the old arthritic hands. I was thinking before I typed.



My hands have the same problem,didn't notice it until the birthdays really started stacking up. Reckon there's any connection there?


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 12, 2019)

Not sure if it’s still on sale, but I got this Heritage Rough Rider for my wife for Christmas for $99.99 from Academy. It’s a 22lr, and there was a coupon for $30 for a 22 mag cylinder. Not sure what the Ruger single 6 cost these days but this was a decent deal also IMO. It’s shoots good!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Not sure if it’s still on sale, but I got this Heritage Rough Rider for my wife for Christmas for $99.99 from Academy. It’s a 22lr, and there was a coupon for $30 for a 22 mag cylinder. Not sure what the Ruger single 6 cost these days but this was a decent deal also IMO. It’s shoots good!



That is a good deal. I am going to try to find one just like it.


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 14, 2019)

I have both handguns both shoot great if you get a PMR 30 get one thats the Gen II they have all the bugs out of those and they will feed and fire any 22 mag ammo, I also have an AMT Auto Mag II they are collectors item now but they are super accurate


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 14, 2019)

Does anybody make larger grips for them ? My paws too big for mine.


----------



## AlmostHeavenWV (Jan 15, 2019)

wow...thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## rosewood (Jan 23, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Does anybody make larger grips for them ? My paws too big for mine.


I was thinking the grips were the same size as a Vaquero or Blackhawk.  You could put some Pachmyars on it if so.


----------



## oppthepop (Jan 28, 2019)

Ruger and Henry make a good combo!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2019)

This one, paired with a Ruger Single Six.


----------



## transfixer (Jan 28, 2019)

Depending on how much you plan on using a .22 pistol,  you can't go wrong with a Ruger single six,   but the Heritage Rough Riders are good pistols for the money,  I bought one years ago to carry when we went out fishing,  came with both cylinders,  it also served to let the kids learn how to shoot a pistol,  I still have it, probably about 1000 rds of LR through it,  and it is still tight, still shoots great, very accurate,    They can be found on sale at some local gun stores from time to time.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jan 30, 2019)

A little pricey..S & W Model 48. 4" or 6" take your pick.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 6, 2019)

I like my stainless Ruger single six convertible. I tote it along every time I go to the woods. Very accurate and dependable.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 7, 2019)

transfixer said:


> Depending on how much you plan on using a .22 pistol,  you can't go wrong with a Ruger single six,   but the Heritage Rough Riders are good pistols for the money,  I bought one years ago to carry when we went out fishing,  came with both cylinders,  it also served to let the kids learn how to shoot a pistol,  I still have it, probably about 1000 rds of LR through it,  and it is still tight, still shoots great, very accurate,    They can be found on sale at some local gun stores from time to time.




If someone finds one of these on sale, let me know............been wanting one for a long time. It’d be my recommendation and suggest getting both cylinders.


----------



## transfixer (Jul 7, 2019)

bfriendly said:


> If someone finds one of these on sale, let me know............been wanting one for a long time. It’d be my recommendation and suggest getting both cylinders.



     If you're meaning the Heritage Rough Riders  ?    I've seen them on sale at Cherokee gun and pawn from time to time,


----------



## rosewood (Jul 8, 2019)

bfriendly said:


> If someone finds one of these on sale, let me know............been wanting one for a long time. It’d be my recommendation and suggest getting both cylinders.


https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/heritage-rough-rider-22-lr-22-wmr-revolver#repChildCatid=1274210

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/he...-dual-cylinder-revolver#repChildCatid=4914021


----------



## Rabun (Jul 8, 2019)

Depending on the intended use, the Ruger LCR series is a nice lightweight option.  I carry the .22 short barrel double action only in my pocket loaded with four rat shot and four shorts while walking the woods.  They make a 3" barrel external hammer that holds six .22 WMR as well.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 9, 2019)

Gator89 said:


> CZ 457 American in a bolt action
> 
> Henry if you want a lever or a pump.


This got me thinking about semi-auto in magnum. Ruger put one together on the 10/22 platform a year or 2. But doesnt CZ have a auto in the magnum ?


----------



## Gator89 (Jul 9, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> This got me thinking about semi-auto in magnum. Ruger put one together on the 10/22 platform a year or 2. But doesnt CZ have a auto in the magnum ?



The CZ 512 is indeed a semi-auto 22WMR.

https://cz-usa.com/product/cz-512-22-lr-semi-automatic5-rd-mag/

H&K also made one, HK 300, not sure if it is still in production or not.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 9, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> This got me thinking about semi-auto in magnum. Ruger put one together on the 10/22 platform a year or 2. But doesnt CZ have a auto in the magnum ?



I was looking at those a while back but read they had issues with FTF and FTE's (the 10/22 mag).  I opted for the model 96...basically a 10/22 mag lever gun.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jul 9, 2019)

My cousin has one in SS and refused to sell it when I said name your price. 
He trades anything but not that little 22 mag.


----------



## rosewood (Jul 10, 2019)

Rabun said:


> I was looking at those a while back but read they had issues with FTF and FTE's (the 10/22 mag).  I opted for the model 96...basically a 10/22 mag lever gun.


Brother has the 10/22 mag.  Never had any issues with it as far as I know.

I have the marlin 922M myself.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 11, 2019)

I have heard that they have updated the RPM 30. I got to trade mine in on one of those. 22 Mag is one of my favorite rounds, I have two rifles that fire them, and have killed a few Coyotes with them. My weapon of choice for coyotes, is still the 204 though.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jul 22, 2019)

By the way,  if you find a Heritage Rough Rider single action 22 revolver that comes only with the "22 Long rifle" cylinder, you can order a 22 Magnum cylinder from the factory.  All Rough Rider revolvers by Heritage have the same frame size and bore dimensions, and they will use magnum cylinders if you have one or buy one.

This  is what a majority of the other websites about guns say on this issue, but a couple gun chat message boards have people posting that it will not work because they say the bore diameter is different or the frame is longer for the magnum version.
 That is not true for Heritage Rough Riders.  I called the factory today, and asked for somebody in the technical Q&A side of customer service.


----------



## rosewood (Jul 23, 2019)

I have the Rough Rider with both cylinders and the adjustable sights.  Has always shot well.  Front fiber optic fell out.  Heritage wanted to charge me like $10 to send me a replacement insert.  Finally ordered some tru glo inserts from midway when I had an order in to save on shipping.  Have used the spares on other thing sense.

Also have a Taurus 941.  Love the size of gun, but the trigger is awful and I never seemed to shoot it well.  I put in a reduced hammer spring and it would fail to fire in double action.  It would fire in single action.  Put the factory spring back in.  Used that same spring in a model 85 38 special and it has worked flawless.  I think the rim fires take a harder strike to ignite over a center fire.

Rosewood.


----------



## krizia829 (Jul 23, 2019)

Keltec PMR30! Fun gun to shoot


----------



## rosewood (Jul 23, 2019)

krizia829 said:


> Keltec PMR30! Fun gun to shoot


I have considered one.  They have came down on the prices also.  At one point, they were well over $500, seems like I have been seeing them in the $400 range or below lately.

Rosewood


----------



## krizia829 (Jul 23, 2019)

rosewood said:


> I have considered one.  They have came down on the prices also.  At one point, they were well over $500, seems like I have been seeing them in the $400 range or below lately.
> 
> Rosewood


Yeah they've gone down a bit. I used to sell firearms at Bass Pro and they were so hard to come by! They were rarely ever available. I used to see them at our local gun shows but they wanted way too much money for them


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 5, 2019)

My brother has the pmr 30 and I've shot it alot and love it. I've got 1 marlin 22 mag rifle and 2 marlin .17 rifles and a savage 22 mag. I've also got the heritage 22 mag/22LR pistol that I enjoy. I keep one of the 22 mags or 17s in the truck all year round.


----------



## abrannon (Oct 15, 2019)

To match the 22 Hornet there are only two choices.  Go with a TC or a Taurus Raging Hornet.  The Raging Hornet shows up sometimes on Gunbroker.


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 15, 2019)

I would think long and hard about the Kel Tec PMR 30.  The idea was great but the execution was poor on Kel Tec's end.  Even in the new gen 2 "corrected" models.  Don't get me wrong, it can be a great gun but you will have to tinker with it to get it to cycle correctly.  Out of the box, it's pretty much a single action pistol.  After magazine modification, an aftermarket set of recoil springs and a pretty drastic feed ramp polishing, I love mine.  It only seems to like CCI Maxi Mag ammo.  If you want something reliable out of the box, this gun is not for you I promise.


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 15, 2019)

Metro Trout said:


> I would think long and hard about the Kel Tec PMR 30.  The idea was great but the execution was poor on Kel Tec's end.  Even in the new gen 2 "corrected" models.  Don't get me wrong, it can be a great gun but you will have to tinker with it to get it to cycle correctly.  Out of the box, it's pretty much a single action pistol.  After magazine modification, an aftermarket set of recoil springs and a pretty drastic feed ramp polishing, I love mine.  It only seems to like CCI Maxi Mag ammo.  If you want something reliable out of the box, this gun is not for you I promise.



Must say, after all of the headache, I put a Vortex Viper on mine.  Can put 30 inside of a ping pong ball sized circle at 25 yards.  Dang nice little setup.


----------



## RedHills (Oct 16, 2019)

Check out some of the Uberti offerings..I got a few 22lr and mags. Nice guns


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 17, 2019)

You must have got a defective one mine works flawlessly with any ammo I put in it and all my buddies that have them theirs work the same way but if don't want to use that you can always get a Ruger, they make a western style pistol with interchangeable cylinders so you can shoot 22 long rifle or mag and they are real accurate


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 17, 2019)

pdsniper said:


> You must have got a defective one mine works flawlessly with any ammo I put in it and all my buddies that have them theirs work the same way but if don't want to use that you can always get a Ruger, they make a western style pistol with interchangeable cylinders so you can shoot 22 long rifle or mag and they are real accurate



It's hit or miss with Kel Tec.  And I'm not a fan of hit or miss with firearms.  I've got it cycling flawlessly and love the gun but won't buy anything from Kel Tec again.


----------

